# 30/50amp question



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

I found a gooseneck rv I'd like to buy.First question...it has two a/c and was told by the owners it require a 50 amp hookup.Can I use a 30 amp if Im only running one a\c.Are the recepticales the same?......NEXT...I have a new ford diesel with a short bed and a toolbox,any problem with the hookup,clearance,distance,etc.I have a b/w hitch and am going to buy a conversion hookup and see that they now offer a slider hitch will I need one.The rv is a Cardinal if that matters. Thank you for your input....


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes you can run your 50 amp trailer on a 30 amp receticale if you get yourself a 50 to 30 amp dog bone adaptor. I carry one in the trailer just in case I ever need it. And yes you can run one AC unit that way.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/power-grip-adapter-30a-male-to-50a-female/27988


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes you will be fine running one A/C and using the 30 amp adaptor. Im not sure of the hitch hookup, clearance, etc.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

You should be fine with the hitch setup your talking about. I had the same. Just keep an eye on the front cap of the camper when making real sharp turns backing in. Mine made contact with the back window o my truck once, I caught in time before serious damage.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have two AC units also, it does get hot during the summer days with one AC unit. I don't run my front AC during the night, the rear unit keeps us cool enough.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Usually SWB does need a slider. Call B&W and see what they say about that toolbox and slider. Also, did you get the adapters that fill the gaps in your Fordtruck bed to prevent damage to bed from hitch? I have B & W Turnball with Fifth Wheel Companion Hitch on LWB 2011 and love it!


----------

